

9th Circuit: Collecting Unencrypted Wireless Net Messages Covered by Wiretap Act - jalanco
http://www.volokh.com/2013/09/11/ninth-circuit-holds-intercepting-unencrypted-internet-communications-covered-wiretap-act/

======
fixxer
Interesting result. That will make WEP cracking more fun to prosecute.

